# The Ridgid digital miter gauge



## patron

i got the osborne EB 3
and love it
(they are on sale now)

it was right on 90* as it came
(of course i didn't read the directions
and 'adjusted' it 
took me a bit to get it back to square) lol

it works right or left (needs to be moved over for that)
and has a sliding arm and stop that flips out of the way
3 adjusting screws for runner fit
and positive stops for angle cuts either miter direction

send that one back
and check out the osborne one
you won't be disappointing

mr osborne is a lumberjock too
so you can pm him if you have any questions


----------



## Tedstor

I bought the craftsman branded version of this gauge. Out of the box, the gauge failed to turn-on(yes, it had good batteries). After reading this review, it doesn't sound as if I missed much.


----------



## REK

I have the Osborne also, like the preset stops. A dead on tool. Based on your review if it cost over a hundred take it back.


----------



## pintodeluxe

I think I agree with you about preferring a sacrificial scrap screwed to the miter gauge, vs. a metal fence. That way you can make zero-clearance cuts. I have noticed significant improvement in the quality of my tenons cut this way.


----------



## garriv777

Thanks Patron, I'll check out the sale, not sure if I'm gonna buy yet but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review,I'm a little surprised you gave it so many stars when it performed so poorly.
I too have and Osborne and have been happy with it for years.


----------



## b2rtch

I also have the Osborne and I love it.
IMO, The design is so much better than any other miter gauge.


----------



## garriv777

@a1Jim: I gave it two stars because in actuallity the gauge itself is pretty well made and acurate, it's the things that are attached to it that are problematic ( the runner, fence, stops ). It's too bad that the runner is integral to the gauge because I probably would keep it if all I had to do was to buy an after market runner and attach it but since I can't do that, it's going back. I am thinking of going with the Osbourne, just seems a little bulky to me, that's the only thing that I kind of don't like about it. I have a Bosch 1031 contractor saw and I think I like the compactness of the Incra so I'm thinking of going with the v27 but if I find that I don't like it then I will definitely give the Osbourne a try. This could turn into a perpetual quest for a good miter gauge…..


----------

